# Grand Raft Trip Early Spring Needs A Few Rugged Women



## kellykayakersfe (Oct 13, 2011)

*2012 private trip - 28 days, oriented to hiking and side canyon exploring, although not a requirement to do the canyons. Launch Feb 13. Have rowers already. Trip is open to a few more outdoorsy women. Cost max. $1200. If interested, email outdoor resume and/or any questions to: Ron at outron - at --yahoo.com*


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I love these posts. "We have a permit so for only $1200 you can sit on our rental boats and hang out with a bunch of guys who can't find their own ladies."

Why don't you open up your trip to any qualified, knowledgeable, interesting boaters? Or at least post this on Craigslist where it belongs.

"If interested, email outdoor resume..." what a joke.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

When did spring get moved to February?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Perhaps the testosterone to estrogen balance on this trip is way off, and the girlfriends/wives on the trip have demanded reinforcements??? Maybe none of their BFFs want to spend 28 days in the wilderness. That's why they're looking for "rugged outdoorsy" women.
Just my guess. 

KJ


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Dave Frank said:


> When did spring get moved to February?


come on Dave, you know global war.....climate change and shit. 

randy has a point too. unless Ron is a chick and they are going for an all girl type of thing for the whole sapphic experience. 

wow. my brain just shorted out for a minute until I realized that no it's just a dude looking for some girls. NTTIAWWT.

I have put together many, many private trips and never even thought of selecting first by gender, but good luck.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It's one thing to try to get your own girlfriends to come along, completely different to go trolling on the internet to find women. Just because someone is female, doesn't mean she'll be someone you want on your trip. Unless all you want is her plumbing.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

These kind of posts are like oxygen to the fire for the buzz. Way to get all the regulars to start posting LOL. 

I think we get these "chicks wanted on a RAFTING trip" posts at least every 3rd month to get the excitement going

On the other hand, it will be freaking cold then, so women are needed for heat and warmth


----------



## kellykayakersfe (Oct 13, 2011)

Randaddy said:


> I love these posts. "We have a permit so for only $1200 you can sit on our rental boats and hang out with a bunch of guys who can't find their own ladies."
> 
> Why don't you open up your trip to any qualified, knowledgeable, interesting boaters? Or at least post this on Craigslist where it belongs.
> 
> "If interested, email outdoor resume..." what a joke.


We have NINE rowers and two rugged women along with our OVER experienced group. We've found that women make the trip less testosterone oriented & therefore more fun. A brief resume allows us to determine if they and we will meet expectations. Most of us have wives and girlfriends who can't go.


----------



## kellykayakersfe (Oct 13, 2011)

Dave Frank said:


> When did spring get moved to February?


 On Feb 21-22


----------



## kellykayakersfe (Oct 13, 2011)

cataraftgirl said:


> Perhaps the testosterone to estrogen balance on this trip is way off, and the girlfriends/wives on the trip have demanded reinforcements??? Maybe none of their BFFs want to spend 28 days in the wilderness. That's why they're looking for "rugged outdoorsy" women.
> Just my guess.
> 
> KJ


 ABSOLUTELY CORRECT! Some people have experience and insight!


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Spring*

MARCH 20th


----------



## kellykayakersfe (Oct 13, 2011)

kazak4x4 said:


> These kind of posts are like oxygen to the fire for the buzz. Way to get all the regulars to start posting LOL.
> 
> I think we get these "chicks wanted on a RAFTING trip" posts at least every 3rd month to get the excitement going
> 
> On the other hand, it will be freaking cold then, so women are needed for heat and warmth


Well put! But the low elevation desert in the Canyon can be in the eighties in late Feb.


----------



## kellykayakersfe (Oct 13, 2011)

swimteam101 said:


> MARCH 20th


Duh! I stand corrected!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I've boated with a lot of wild river lassies in the past. So if your girlfriends/wives are staying home and you are asking for the river goddesses to come along, you better know what you are wishing for! 

That's why most of the river folk are married to rivers and not wives LOL

If you do find what you are looking for, good luck to you on the Mighty Colorado!

Alex


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

kellykayakersfe said:


> Most of us have wives and girlfriends who can't go.


And they are encouraging you to find "rugged women" to go on the river with???

Wow, that is liberated. My wife doesn't care if some single Sallies come join our groups but I don't think she would dig it if I put out a call for women, rugged or not, to come join. 

Seriously though good luck and hope you have a great trip. The timing ( other than still being winter in the high country) would be pretty awesome and could be downright warm in the lower canyon.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, I'm always amazed at how viciously folks rip into these posts and project all kinds of crap on the guy that's posting. I didn't see anything in Kelly's first post or any others that set off my creep-o-meter (you know, like ol' "Hans Franz" did awhile back...). Gotta say, if I were the TL on a GC trip and looking at the usual 3:1 or 4:1 gender imbalance, I'd sure be working on ways to even it out some as well - I know my wife sure likes to have other women along on trips and I've been on more than enough of all guy trips too. And as for whether his and others' SOs are OK with the call, what business is that of ours?

Also I can't blame him for making sure he's not taking on some Fifi who'll show up with her hat boxes and overnight bags for a February launch when the weather's a crapshoot. As for asking for a "river resume" that's not unusual for folks putting out calls for a GC trip and I'd do the same if I were TL and looking to fill a couple of spots. He's looking at spending a half hour to an hour minimum for each phone call just on the first round of contacts he has with potential applicants and wants to focus on the most qualified - you know, wilderness medical training, guiding or GC experience, etc. That's not lecherous or unheard of, that's smart screening.

Speaking of which, the "max" cost is $1,200 over a 28 day trip. That's $43/day for being in the Canyon and all you gotta do is show up in Flagstaff and hop on the shuttle to Lee's for the next 4 weeks on the Grand. It's great that some folks can do all the gear and put the effort into packing the food themselves and come in under $600 each. Go for it if you've got the extra time to spend on food prep while you're tying up loose ends in your life and work before dropping out of sight for the next month. But $1,200 is not unusual for a "painless private" 18 day trip and seems pretty reasonable for a 28 day trip.

Has anyone ever heard of giving someone the benefit of the doubt? Jeez, cut the guy some slack - its not like he's setting age requirements and asking for photos... 

-AH


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Andy H. said:


> Wow, I'm always amazed at how viciously folks rip into these posts and project all kinds of crap on the guy that's posting. I didn't see anything in Kelly's first post or any others that set off my creep-o-meter (you know, like ol' "Hans Franz" did awhile back...).


Mens creep-dar is calibrated than women's. I believe a sincere request to find women to gender balance a trip would take a different approach than this. Their post is not much different than prior ones, not quite so creepy but still the same gist. They might as well just state their wives are staying home and they are looking for temporary Grand Canyon girlfriends. If they aren't then they are pretty naive themselves about how to reach out to women boaters.

Andy it is our business because they posted on our forum. Everyone's forum. We all are each permitted to engage and respond as we see fit. Really, I wouldn't classify this as anything even close to flaming, just calling BS where we see it. This place isn't TGR but it's not dinner with the Queen either. If you start a conversation in a public forum, you get what you get, not always what you want.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

kellykayakersfe said:


> We have NINE rowers and two rugged women along with our OVER experienced group.


Oh you're OVER experienced? Sorry, I didn't realize we were talking to someone with too much experience for the Grand. Could you post your resumes for us?

Hopefully you find someone to take the place of your wives for the month. I think most of the women that post on Mountain Buzz could get on a winter trip any time so good luck! Again, maybe the Casual Encounters section of Craigslist would work.

Andy, sorry if I'm being a dick, but these posts are ridiculous. If you're as experienced as these guys claim to be you have plenty of female friends that you invite with a phone call, not a post like this. This is this guys first post. It's tradition to give him shit. Plus I'm bored today.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> This is this guys first post. It's tradition to give him shit. Plus I'm bored today.


 
I love this time of the year! just like halloween

ps best statement I've seen in a long time


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Obviously the guy has heard the phrase "What happens on the River- Stays on the River"


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Randaddy said:


> This is this guys first post. It's tradition to give him shit.


LOL Randaddy... god knows we all received our share


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

oarframe said:


> I love this time of the year! just like halloween


Not sure what you talkin' about... I still got two more trips planned for this year. Already bought a tent heater to make my lady happy


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Always room for the ladies on my boat. I call these fine ladies the 14-D's


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

kellykayakersfe said:


> We have NINE rowers and two rugged women along with our OVER experienced group. We've found that women make the trip less testosterone oriented & therefore more fun. A brief resume allows us to determine if they and we will meet expectations. Most of us have wives and girlfriends who can't go.


 
How did you get your wives and girlfriends to warm to the fact that your inviting strippers on your trip and leaving them at home?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Do people really believe the OP is looking for a river bootie call girl? 

Who in their right mind would really look for that and think they would get anything other than a swift kick in the nuts upon the first proposition?


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

kazak4x4 said:


> Not sure what you talkin' about... I still got two more trips planned for this year.


ouch, rub it in why don't you. I'm not even going to comment on the heater.....


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

oarframe said:


> I'm not even going to comment on the heater.....


Hey now....I know how to treat my lady 

And lookie lookie, even mr.compassionate came out of the woods to chime in on this thread, OP should be proud! lol


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Whats wrong with hat boxes?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

kellykayakersfe said:


> ABSOLUTELY CORRECT! Some people have experience and insight!


So I was partially right. But it's not the wives & girlfriends that want reinforcements for the trip..... it's the two "rugged outdoorsy" women in the group who want an estrogen infusion to keep things sane. Or maybe they are worried that since these boys are off the leash, they'll need some back-up from their "home girls" to keep the boys in line????? Hmmmmm.

In defense of the well-mannered river dudes out there, I run the Middle Fork almost every fall with 3-4 really nice guys that treat me like the "River Goddess" that I am. 

To the OP....I hope you're not a sleazoid, and that you find some river gals to balance out your GC experience. Have fun and behave.....or at least don't do anything that gets filmed & posted on Facebook!!!!!!

KJ


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I might be able to bring wife and one other if i get to go (and bring my bear spray)


----------

